# WinCC flexible 2008 Projekt auf Speicherkarte sichern



## Kosmo!! (30 April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Weg , wie ich ein WinCC Projekt auf einer Speicherkarte (oder USB Stick vl) sichern kann, damit ein Servicetechniker im Fehlerfall einfach nur die Speicherkarte in ein neues Panel einschieben muss und Fertig.

In der WinCC Hilfe habe ich keine Anleitung gefunden und da dachte ich, vl könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. 

Dies ist mein erster Post in diesem Forum und ich hoffe mal, dass ich nicht gegen allzu viele Syntax Regeln verstoßen habe.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## PN/DP (30 April 2013)

Control Panel > Backup/Restore
macht ein komplett-Backup des Panels auf Speicherkarte oder USB-Stick und kann damit auf ein zweites Panel komplett klonen.

Details dazu stehen im Gerätehandbuch des betreffenden Panels.

Harald


----------



## Kosmo!! (30 April 2013)

Hallo Harald,

erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich meine aber, ist es möglich ein Backup zu erzeugen ohne Panel? Also aus der WinCC Software (Projekt)


----------



## Perfektionist (30 April 2013)

Stichwort: Pack´n´Go (sollte in der Hilfe erklärt sein).

...und ja, es ist hier leicht, irgendwelchen Zeitgenossen mit Rechtschreibung, Grammatik, Interpunktion, Textformatierung, nicht gesetzten Code-Tags etc. auf den Wecker zu fallen, aber einfach nicht beachten


----------



## PN/DP (30 April 2013)

Theoretisch gibt es noch ein paar Möglichkeiten für (Teil-)Backups, wenn man wüßte, welches Panel Du hast ...

In ein wirklich neues Panel ein Backup per Speichermedium einspielen wird höchstwahrscheinlich NUR über das Voll-Backup gehen, da ein neu geliefertes Panel in aller Regel eine neuere (nicht kompatible) Version der WinCCflex Runtime drauf hat. Ein Voll-Backup kann nur mit einem realen Panel erzeugt werden.

Dann wäre da noch die Möglichkeit, nur die Runtime-Projektdatei PDATA.FWX und PDATA.PW* zu/von Memorycard (oder sogar im Netzwerk, oder vom WinCCflex ES z.B. per Mail) zu kopieren, was aber nur Sinn macht, wenn das Panel einen Windows Explorer (zum Datei-kopieren) drauf hat und sich auf dem zweiten Panel die gleiche WinCCflex-Version befindet.

Das ganze kann noch erschwert werden, wenn die HMI-Runtime Dateien auf dem Panel erzeugt oder erwartet. Oder wenn mit Rezepturen gearbeitet wird. Oder wenn zusätzliche Lizenzen wie Sm@rtService benötigt werden (die Lizenzen werden angeblich nichtmal im Voll-Backup mitkopiert). Oder wenn zusätzliche Software installiert ist.

Pack'n'Go geht nicht per Speicherkarte, man braucht einen PC zum Einspielen in das Panel.

Harald


----------



## Perfektionist (30 April 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Pack'n'Go geht nicht per Speicherkarte, man braucht einen PC zum Einspielen in das Panel.


OK, Harald, hast mal wieder recht:



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich mal Gelegenheit ...
> 
> Flexible und Pack+Go übertragen auf ein TP177Bmono mindestens folgende Dateien in den Ordner \Flash\simatic auf dem Bediengerät:
> - FWBASERES407.DLL (wofür? k.A.)
> ...



Irgendwie hatte ich das anders im Gedächtnis. Tatsache ist, mit einem jungfräulichen Panel geht's nicht. oder eben nur mit PC, nicht Speicherkarte allein (SO DOOF!). PC vorhanden? --> Prosave (zum Duplizieren/Sichern des Panels).


----------



## PN/DP (30 April 2013)

Ja, ist nicht so einfach, wenn man nur angelernte oder gemietete Servicetechniker ohne PG vorort schicken will. Das will gut vorbereitet sein.

Harald


----------



## Perfektionist (30 April 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ja, ist nicht so einfach, wenn man nur angelernte oder gemietete Servicetechniker ohne PG vorort schicken will. Das will gut vorbereitet sein.
> 
> Harald


vielleicht schafft es ja Siemens, so wie versprochen für die 1500er (und noch nicht getestet) entsprechend der 1500er uns auch noch den Dateitransfer (Programm-/Projekttransfer) auf Basic oder mindestens mal Comfort-Panels in dieser Art und Weise (SD-Karte) zu ermöglichen.

Aber im Moment Wunschtraum. Classic :=  ; TIA := :?: ;


----------



## PN/DP (30 April 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> PC vorhanden? --> Prosave (zum Duplizieren/Sichern des Panels).


Die Prosave-Geschichte dauert nach meiner Erfahrung viel länger als ein Backup/Restore mit Speicherkarte.

Und wie immer: das Backup muß gemacht werden, bevor das Panel kaputt ist. Wenn nur die Tasten oder der Touch oder der Bildschirm kaputt sind, dann kann man mit ProSave notfalls noch rankommen, ggf. auch blind.

Harald


----------



## Perfektionist (30 April 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Prosave-Geschichte dauert nach meiner Erfahrung viel länger als ein Backup/Restore mit Speicherkarte.


da kann ich ein Lied von singen...
ich glaub, ein Erstbespielen eines Panels incl. OS dauert mit MPI 187kB nicht so lange, wie das Komplettbackup bei der gleichen Datenrate. Seit dem sichere ich das Panel auf SD und kopiere die SD aufn Rechner statt Prosave dafür zu nutzen.

Aber wie immer: es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich nach 12h IBN noch "geschwind" eine Datensicherung mache/machensollte/machenmuss oder ob ein Instandhalter einen halben oder vollen Tag Zeit hat, diese Routinearbeit zu erledigen. Hmmm... bin ich jetzt offtopic?


----------



## PN/DP (30 April 2013)

*Panel Backup/Restore*

Wie führen Sie ein Backup/Restore bei einem Comfort Panel durch?
Wie kann ein Backup oder Restore mit einem Windows-basierten Panel durchgeführt werden?
Wie kann ein Backup oder Restore mit einem text- oder grafikbasierten Panel durchgeführt werden?
Was müssen Sie beim Umgang mit Lizenzen für WinCC flexible und Panels beachten?

Harald


----------



## Kosmo!! (2 Mai 2013)

Moin,

also der Tipp " Pack & Go " hat mir auf jedenfall weitergeholfen. Das sollte ja auch jeder Bediener hinbekommen, der einen PC bedienen kann. Habe es im mit einem Mp377 ausprobiert und es hat auf Anhieb geklappt. 

Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Kosmo!! (2 Mai 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

und zwar habe ich mich zu früh gefreut. Das " Pack&go " funktioniert bei einem PC477-15 Touch Version 1.3.2.0 nicht und genau dafür benötige ich eine Lösung. Hättet ihr vl. für diesen PC einen Tipp ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Mai 2013)

Auf einem PC kannst du die *.fwx einfach rüberkopieren, sofern die Version kompatibel ist. Oder du erstellst ein Image des gesamten Rechners z.Bsp. mittels Acronis. Das geht u.a. auch mit einem Acronis-bootfähigem USB-Stick.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Kosmo!! (3 Mai 2013)

Ok, dann probiere ich das mal aus. Werde auf jedenfall Rückmeldung geben wie es gelaufen ist. Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende


----------

